# Scca!



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Ok so here's the deal! I have this! Just sitten in a garage

I wanna get into club and solo racing! Any recomendations, other than swaybars and the usual bolt on mods?opcorn: I'm a lil late on my decision for this season, but hey it gives me time for next year!


----------



## Master Z (Mar 12, 2011)

Dont mod it out just yet, try a stock class first and get seat time. Your not too late for solo2 you may have missed a couple events but autocross usually last till fall. 
Best mod you can do is tires.
Have fun with it.


----------



## Meatstick62 (Apr 17, 2007)

take a look here: http://grassrootsmotorsports.com/project-cars/1995-vw-golf/updates/1/

get the car in safe running order and start doing events. add parts later once the car starts holding you back, not the other way around


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Y not attack the area's that I know are a prob from the start? Gti's in general have crazy body roll ESP coming from the rear...:screwy:


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

just run it as is get to know your, car after the season ends you can upgrade parts


----------



## nAAArow 6 (Jul 20, 2010)

Master Z said:


> Dont mod it out just yet, try a stock class first and get seat time. Your not too late for solo2 you may have missed a couple events but autocross usually last till fall.
> Best mod you can do is tires.
> Have fun with it.


Good point der..... aspecially when you plan to run with SCCA. Most SCCA racers build their car up with the rule book or as stated above run stock class.

I have been auto crossing since 02 with my 97 GLX which started as a B class car with the local VW club and through out the years I kept moving up classes. Didn't score season win untill I was in the highest class possible which was class E and I would run against modded R32's but that is what is cool about this sport, it is a lot about the driver not the car! 

Also did couple SCCA event @ RT66 in Joliet, Il and really enjoyed it because I would hit 3rd gear during the runs


Which ever way you go, have fun and be careful because is addictive


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

^:thumbup:i have a friend that has a turbo'd '68 bug tube chassi, and a friend with a Italy imported real zender bodykit rabbit with a 16v in it... I've always been more into the twisty's...


----------

